# Take no prisoners



## Benjo255 (Jul 16, 2015)




----------



## crimbfighter (Jul 17, 2015)

Very cool! Nice capture!


----------



## Benjo255 (Jul 17, 2015)

Thank you Crimb!


----------



## Gary A. (Jul 17, 2015)

Very very interesting and well captured. Details Benjo ... details.


----------



## Benjo255 (Jul 18, 2015)

Gary A. said:


> Details Benjo ... details.


?
The image lacks of details?


----------



## Benjo255 (Jul 19, 2015)

Sorry for misunderstanding your question Gary.
It's been shot with Fuji XE-2 with Fuji 35mm f/1.4 with the fuji MCEX-16 (a 16mm macro extender) and a remote shutter release.
EXIF: 0,7 sec, F/5.6, ISO 200.
This is a processed raw (not SOOC jpg).

I was looking for some insects to test the MCEX-16 (arrived just one hour before), but it was afternoon and they were all too active to be shot. With the extender you have very short work distance and it was difficult not to alert the insects. So I was wondering what to shoot and when I saw a spider web on my house garden gate (I live in a condominium). I looked closer and in a hole (half thumb size) I found the scene of the image. I loved the drama of the dead insects under the menacing spider. I run in my apartment and took the tripod. The scene was so close to the lens that the hood was pushing against the gate, but the spider wasn't alerted. So I took some shots. That was my favourite one. I apreciate you liked it.


----------



## Gary A. (Jul 19, 2015)

It is a very interesting shot. I am expecting more good macro stuff from you.


----------



## FITBMX (Jul 19, 2015)

That is a really nice! You should keep an eye on that spider, and get some more photos!


----------



## Benjo255 (Jul 20, 2015)

I checked yesterday. He (or problably SHE) is still there, just in a different position. But I'm afraid we won't be able to change the situation (there's always a spider in its nest with the preys under). But the garden of the condominium is promising. 
Thank you for feedback!


----------



## Gary A. (Jul 20, 2015)

Very unusual lighting.


----------



## Benjo255 (Jul 20, 2015)

Gary A. said:


> Very unusual lighting.


It was natural daylight. Being a pass through hole, it gave a sort of backlight.


----------



## BananaRepublic (Jul 20, 2015)

It


----------



## Benjo255 (Jul 20, 2015)

She?


----------



## BananaRepublic (Jul 21, 2015)

I know the bigger spiders of each species tend to be female, I was only referencing the film It.


----------



## ShahanaPinky (Jul 24, 2015)

Wow! That is stunning. Beautifully done.


----------



## Benjo255 (Jul 24, 2015)

ShahanaPinky said:


> Wow! That is stunning. Beautifully done.



Thank you for feedback!


----------

